# Grafischer Prozess-Viewer

## Vortex375

Tag zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem grafischen Programm (am besten für Kde), das mir zum einen Prozesse und Systemlast grafisch darstellen kann (also auch den Verlauf der Systemlast als Graph und sowas). Außerdem würde ich gerne die Cpu- und Speicherauslastung für jeden Prozess einzeln verfolgen können. ksysguard finde ich extrem häßlich und es besitzt auch nicht die gewünschte Funktionalität.

Unter Windows ist sowas z.B. mit dem ProcessExplorer von SysInternals möglich. Wäre nett, wenn sich sowas auch als ein Stück OpenSource für Linux finden ließe.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 :Arrow:  kde-base/ksysguard

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> ksysguard finde ich extrem häßlich und es besitzt auch nicht die gewünschte Funktionalität. 

 

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ksysguard finde ich extrem häßlich und es besitzt auch nicht die gewünschte Funktionalität.  

 

schidda  :Very Happy:  danke

man sollte doch noch weiter lesen. Hab bloß gesehen "Grafischer Prozessviewer ... KDE" Dann hab ich gepostet   :Embarassed: 

Passiert auch nie wieder  :Very Happy: 

Aber leider kenn ich auch nix anderes.

----------

## Vortex375

*bump*

Kennt keiner sowas?

Anscheinend gibt's keine grafischen Systemüberwachungstools für Linux. Ich kenne auch keine funktionierenden GUIs z.B. für netstat, zum Überwachen des Netzwerk-Traffics.

Schade, ich hätte es gerne etwas bunter gehabt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ist zwar nicht in portage, aber ich benutz' es trotzdem   :Wink: 

qps und sollte in etwa deinem Anforderungsprofil genügen.

Hat eine Qt-3 Oberfläche und macht wohl auch in KDE 'was her...

----------

## Fauli

Macht einen ganz netten Eindruck! Hier ist ein kleines Ebuild dazu:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit kde-functions

need-qt 3.4

DESCRIPTION="Qps Visual Process Manager"

HOMEPAGE="http://qps.kldp.net/"

SRC_URI="http://kldp.net/frs/download.php/3839/${P}.tar.bz2"

IUSE=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"  # other platforms not tested

src_compile() {

        qmake || die "qmake failed"

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        dobin qps

        doman qps.1

        dodoc CHANGES README_INSTALL

}
```

----------

## toralf

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Macht einen ganz netten Eindruck! Hier ist ein kleines Ebuild dazu:

 Danke, aber dies ist der Output:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/qps-1.9.20 ...

Usage: qmake [mode] [options] [files]

   QMake has two modes, one mode for generating project files based on

some heuristics, and the other for generating makefiles. Normally you

shouldn't need to specify a mode, as makefile generation is the default

mode for qmake, but you may use this to test qmake on an existing project

Mode:

        -project       Put qmake into project file generation mode

                       In this mode qmake interprets files as files to

                       be built,

                       defaults to *.c; *.ui; *.y; *.l; *.ts; *.h; *.hpp; *.hh; *.H; *.hxx; *.cpp; *.cc; *.cxx; *.C

        -makefile      Put qmake into makefile generation mode (default)

                       In this mode qmake interprets files as project files to

                       be processed, if skipped qmake will try to find a project

                       file in your current working directory

Warnings Options:

        -Wnone         Turn off all warnings

        -Wall          Turn on all warnings

        -Wparser       Turn on parser warnings

        -Wlogic        Turn on logic warnings

Options:

         * You can place any variable assignment in options and it will be     *

         * processed as if it was in [files]. These assignments will be parsed *

         * before [files].                                                     *

        -o file        Write output to file

        -unix          Run in unix mode

        -win32         Run in win32 mode

        -macx          Run in Mac OS X mode

        -d             Increase debug level

        -t templ       Overrides TEMPLATE as templ

        -tp prefix     Overrides TEMPLATE so that prefix is prefixed into the value

        -help          This help

        -v             Version information

        -after         All variable assignments after this will be

                       parsed after [files]

        -cache file    Use file as cache           [makefile mode only]

        -spec spec     Use spec as QMAKESPEC       [makefile mode only]

        -nocache       Don't use a cache file      [makefile mode only]

        -nodepend      Don't generate dependencies [makefile mode only]

        -nomoc         Don't generate moc targets  [makefile mode only]

        -nopwd         Don't look for files in pwd [ project mode only]

        -norecursive   Don't do a recursive search [ project mode only]

!!! ERROR: sys-process/qps-1.9.20 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1852:   Called src_compile

  qps-1.9.20.ebuild, line 16:   Called die

!!! qmake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-process:qps-1.9.20:20070405-202941.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

----------

## Vortex375

Schon ganz nett dieses qps, aber leider (noch) sehr buggy. 

Der CPU-Graph funktioniert außerdem nicht richtig (es steht allerdings ja auch noch groß und fett "UNDER DEVELOPMENT" dran), und ich würde mir gerne Memory- und CPU-Graphen für jeden Prozess einzeln anzeigen lassen können.

----------

## jkoerner

 *Quote:*   

> src_compile() { 
> 
>         qmake || die "qmake failed" 
> 
>         emake || die "emake failed"

 

nimmt qt-4, muss aber qt-3 benutzen:

```
src_compile() { 

        /usr/qt/3/bin/qmake || die "qmake failed" 

        emake || die "emake failed"
```

----------

## franzf

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   src_compile() { 
> 
>         qmake || die "qmake failed" 
> 
>         emake || die "emake failed" 
> ...

 

Oder einfach

```
inherit qt3

DEPEND="$(qt_min_version 3.3)"
```

Und das simple qmake tut seinen Job.

----------

## mv

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Danke, aber dies ist der Output:
> 
> ```
> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
> ...

 

Der 1.9.20 tarball ist der selbe wie der 1.9.19b - insbesondere mit dem 1.9.19b im Pfad.

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Danke, aber dies ist der Output:
> 
> ```
> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
> ...

 

Hab ich auch grad festgestellt, hier das neue ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit qt3

DESCRIPTION="Qps Visual Process Manager"

HOMEPAGE="http://qps.kldp.net/"

SRC_URI="http://kldp.net/frs/download.php/3839/${P}.tar.bz2"

IUSE=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"  # other platforms not tested

DEPEND="$(qt_min_version 3.3)"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}-1.9.19b"

src_compile() {

    qmake || die "qmake failed"

    emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

    dobin qps

    doman qps.1

    dodoc CHANGES

    README_INSTALL

}
```

----------

## Fauli

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Ich hatte das Ebuild unter "x11-misc/qps/qps-1.9.19b.ebuild" gespeichert. Deshalb lief es auch ohne das "S=...".

Lohnt es sich denn, für Qps ein Bugzilla-Ticket ("New Package") aufzumachen?

----------

## franzf

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Lohnt es sich denn, für Qps ein Bugzilla-Ticket ("New Package") aufzumachen?

 

Warum nicht? Schlimmstenfalls wollen sie es nicht im offiziellen Tree. Ansonsten existiert ein Ebuild an offizieller Stelle, für jedermann zugänglich (nicht nur User aus DE  :Wink: ), oder es wandert in eines der vielen Overlays.

----------

## Fauli

Ich habe jetzt für das neue Ebuild ein Bugzilla-Ticket aufgemacht.

Aber irgendwie ist durch die Ebuild-Diskussion der Beitrag von Vortex375 etwas unbeachtet geblieben:  :Smile: 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Schon ganz nett dieses qps, aber leider (noch) sehr buggy. 
> 
> Der CPU-Graph funktioniert außerdem nicht richtig (es steht allerdings ja auch noch groß und fett "UNDER DEVELOPMENT" dran), und ich würde mir gerne Memory- und CPU-Graphen für jeden Prozess einzeln anzeigen lassen können.

 

----------

